
Trump-Backed Drug to Be Tested on Thousands in Mumbai Slums - ashleshbiradar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-17/trump-backed-drug-to-be-tested-on-thousands-in-mumbai-slums
======
rumanator
Why on Earth is it important or relevant to claim that a drug is backed by a
politician?

~~~
testHNac
1) It gets clicks when you mention Trump. 2) Alludes to rich taking advantage
of slum dwellers.

Covid-19 has no cure. Anyone testing anything today is taking chances with
people's lives.

It's nice to see that this pandemic hasn't let us people lose our 'petty
politics' nature.

Especially the Journalists who will always try to push an agenda for clicks.

------
tibbydudeza
In other words the Dalit caste but not surprised that this is happening in
modern India.

~~~
testHNac
Check the demographic details.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharavi#Demographics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharavi#Demographics)

Try not to bring your bias into this.

------
shanede45
Testing in slums is equal to testing on rats, that's inhumane, grow up, world
leaders.

~~~
testHNac
Same drug is being tested in Labs all over the world.

But you are equating slum dwellers to rats.

